# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Robert M. Bernstein Answers 'Can Grafts Fall Out After A Hair Transplant?'

## rbernstein

While grafts can fall out within the first few days after a hair transplant, this is extremely rare. More often, patients will mistake the hair that normally falls out after a transplant for the graft itself. This is because the hair has a little bulb at the bottom of it, but thats not the follicle; its just the root sheath, so it is nothing to be concerned about.

 

Here is a more detailed summary of the video:

After a hair transplant patients sometimes become concerned that their grafts have fallen out. However, what patients are looking at is a hair along with its internal root sheath. It is the sheath and hair shaft that is shed, but it is nothing to be concerned about. After about 3 months, the follicle will produce a new hair.

Patients become concerned because when they look at the shed hair, theyll often see a little bulb at the bottom of it. Patients mistake that bulb for the root (growth part) of the hair, but it is just the root sheath, not living tissue. The follicle doesnt need it to produce a new hair.

It is possible for a graft to fall out after a transplant, but this is extremely uncommon. If it happens, it usually only occurs within the first day or two after the procedure, and it is accompanied by some bleeding.

We did a study to see at what point transplanted grafts become so securely anchored into the scalp that they cannot be dislodged. We found that after 10 days, grafts become so permanently part of the body that no amount of scrubbing or combing can dislodge them.

To prevent accidental dislodging, in post-op care, the day after the surgery, we tell patients to shampoo their hair, but they should not rub the area as this can dislodge the grafts. Instead, they should gently tap the transplanted area to get it as clean as possible. After 10 days, however, patients can shampoo and wash their scalp normally.

See:  Can Grafts Fall Out After A Hair Transplant?'. 

+- SCHEDULE A CONSULTATION

* *Experiencing hair loss or have a question about hair restoration?* Schedule a consultation with one of our board-certified physicians.

* *Cant visit our hair restoration facility in New York City?*  Use our photo consultation service.

* *Like us* on FaceBook!

+- VIEW MORE VIDEOS

* *View more* Bernstein Medical videos.
* *View more*  Follicular Unit Extraction videos.
* *View more* Hair Loss videos.
* *View more* Hair Loss In Women videos.
* *View more* Hair Loss Medication videos.
* *View more* Hair Transplant videos.
* *View more*  Hair Transplant Repair videos.
* *View more* Medical Research videos.
* *View more* Robotic FUE videos.

----------

